
This abuse of the Patriot Act must end - llambda
http://www.guardian.co.uk/commentisfree/2013/jun/09/abuse-patriot-act-must-end
======
waterphone
While much, if not all, of what he is saying here is good and true,
Sensenbrenner is more part of the problem than part of the solution, and he's
likely making a big deal here just because it makes his political enemies look
bad.

Among other things, he has previously blocked Congressional debate on the
PATRIOT act, including cutting off the microphones of other members of
Congress.

------
IvyMike
"Abuse"? I think it's working as designed.

